# [Installation] Architecture et système de fichier

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Puisque mon PC est mort, j'en ai racheté un et je vais donc réinstaller Gentoo. Donc certaines questions se posent :

Quel architecture choisir : amd64 ou x86? Auparavant j'avais choisi amd64 (suite à des conseils donnés sur ce forum) mais il manque toujours certaines applications (jeux...). J'avais l'impression que l'architecture amd64 reste toujours un peu "en retard".

Quel système de fichiers : EXT3, EXT4, ReiserFS, Reiser4 ?

Quelle taille pour ma partition racine ? Avec 30Go, est-ce que peux espérer être tranquille pour longtemps ?

----------

## gregool

hello, 

ça fait beaucoup de questions...

je suis en ~amd64 et je ne me sens pas à la traine, c'était peut-être vrai il y a quelques années, mais plus aujourd'hui à mon sens.

pour la taille de la partition racine chez moi avec gnome et tout un tas d'appli et en ne séparant que /boot (et /home biensur) je suis à 12go.

de toute façon l'idéal est d'utiliser lvm pour ne pas être "bloqué" au bout d'un certain temps.

et pour le système de fichier il y en a autant que de besoin des utilisateurs, donc à toi de voir ce que va faire/stocker.

chez moi reiserfs pour portage ext4 pour mon home parceque je stock des gros fichiers >= 10go.

----------

## Poussin

 *gregool wrote:*   

> pour la taille de la partition racine chez moi avec gnome et tout un tas d'appli et en ne séparant que /boot (et /home biensur) je suis à 12go.
> 
> 

 

Yahaaa... Tu fais comment? J'ai rien d'installé (enfin, gnome et quelques petites appli mais bon, rien à côté de mes autres machines) et mon portable à un root avec déjà 14go d'utilisés.

Neuro, je vois que tu parles de jeux. Si tu comptes installés quelques truc proprio (ut2004, nwn, ...) prévoit bcp plus pour la racine ou alors prévoit une partoche séparée pour opt.

Il ne faut pas oublié que /var peut vite se remplir également, si tu utilises des bases de données, c'est là que ça se range par défaut. C'est aussi là que se trouve le cache de portage (il faut de l'espace pour compiler openoffice mine de rien!)

Maintenant, quelle taille pour quelle partition, cela va toujours dépendre de tes besoins, de l'utilisation que tu vas faire de ta machine. Il n'y a pas de bonne réponse à cette question. Il y a quelques jours, un membre (XavierMiller je pense?) postait un article sur l'inutilité d'une partition dédiée pour /boot par exemple. Moi perso, j'aime séparer les choses, particulièrement les partitions avec bcp d'acces RW (portage / cache). Histoire qu'en cas de crache, les dégats soient minimes (dans le doute). Bien entendu, je suis un un partition dédiée pour le /home.

J'aime bcp le LVM, mais je dois avoué que je ne m'en sers que pour les partitions de données. Pas mal de distribution l'utilise(ait?) par défaut, mais c'est pas trop mon truc (J'ai un gros a priori sur les initrd). Mon / est (suivant la machine) en ext3, XFS, ou JFS. Pour le choix, du FS, on en a discuté pas mal il y a peu:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-822217.html

Pour le amd64/x86. J'ai moins de soucis sur les machines en amd64  :Wink: . Mais bon, ce n'est pas vraiment argumenté, c'est peutêtre un hasard.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *gregool wrote:*   pour la taille de la partition racine chez moi avec gnome et tout un tas d'appli et en ne séparant que /boot (et /home biensur) je suis à 12go.
> 
>  
> 
> Yahaaa... Tu fais comment? J'ai rien d'installé (enfin, gnome et quelques petites appli mais bon, rien à côté de mes autres machines) et mon portable à un root avec déjà 14go d'utilisés.

 

Pour ma part j'avais une partition de 15Go qui commençait à être bien remplie. Et il faut pas mal d'espace dans /var pour la compilation (même si je ne compile pas OpenOffice).

 *gregool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Neuro, je vois que tu parles de jeux. Si tu comptes installés quelques truc proprio (ut2004, nwn, ...) prévoit bcp plus pour la racine ou alors prévoit une partoche séparée pour opt.

 

Non, ce sera uniquement des jeux libres.

Bon je reste en amd64 et je garde ext3 comme système de fichiers pour l'instant.

----------

## Poussin

Le xfs, c'est cool, on peut le defrag :p

----------

## Picani

Si tu comptes prendre plus de 2Go de RAM, mets /var/tmp/portage en tmpfs, sa va bcp plus vite et sa me permet de pas dépasser 7Go pour / avec /var et /usr dedans. J'informe que je suis sous KDE4 et que j'utilise openoffice-bin (sa sert à rien de s'emmerder à recompiler ce monstre pendant 6h pr l'optimisation que sa donne ...).

Et vive Reiserfs !

----------

## Poussin

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Si tu comptes prendre plus de 2Go de RAM, mets /var/tmp/portage en tmpfs, sa va bcp plus vite et sa me permet de pas dépasser 7Go pour / avec /var et /usr dedans. J'informe que je suis sous KDE4 et que j'utilise openoffice-bin (sa sert à rien de s'emmerder à recompiler ce monstre pendant 6h pr l'optimisation que sa donne ...).
> 
> Et vive Reiserfs !

 

Sauf que la version bin et pas source ne sont pas les mêmes. La version sources contient plein de patch (go-oo)

Et mon /usr/ fait 11 go :s

----------

## guilc

Comment vous faites ???

Mon /, hors /home fait... 7.2Go, dont 2.3Go dans les distfiles => ca nous donne un systeme à 4.9Go.... Je vois pas comment vous faites  :Mr. Green: 

Surtout que j'ai kde installé et tuti quanti !

----------

## Poussin

```

 # du -sh /usr

11G     /usr

```

Dont 6.1G dans /usr/portage/ (j'utilise l'option buildpkg !)

Attention que je suis en multilib aussi.

/usr/share prend également pas mal (2.3 G)

----------

## Xytovl

Pour l'architecture je conseille amd64, avec les multilibs on peut toujours lancer les binaires x86. Et pour les ebuilds, amd64 me semble arriver en stable avant x86 maintenant.

Le système de fichiers c'est un débat sans fin, si tu as des partition séparées, pour /home la question peut se poser, mais pour le reste ext4 est généralement plus rapide.

----------

## Ezka

 *Xytovl wrote:*   

> ... mais pour le reste ext4 est généralement plus rapide.

 

Je détecte un lancement de troll très poilus là =D

Perso j'ai un peu de tout sur mes partitions : xfs, ext3/ext2, reiserfs ça dépend de ce que j'y met dessus   :Very Happy: 

Pour ma /home : ext3 ou xfs ... pour dormir sur mes 2 oreilles.

----------

## Picani

Hihi faut avouer qu'il était pas mal   :Laughing:   *Quote:*   

>   Xytovl a écrit:
> 
>   ... mais pour le reste ext4 est généralement plus rapide.
> 
> Je détecte un lancement de troll très poilus là =D 
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Que dire de BRTFS  :Razz: 

----------

## Poussin

Tant qu'on est là dedans, vous utilisez quoi pour les disques portables?

----------

## xaviermiller

NTFS ou FAT32

----------

## Poussin

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> NTFS ou FAT32

 

Aie, tu m'as brûlé les yeux...

----------

## Tom_

C'est le plus pratique quand tu veux échanger des données aisément!

----------

## Poussin

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> C'est le plus pratique quand tu veux échanger des données aisément!

 

NTFS, même avec ntfs3g, je trouve que ça reste la misère.

FAT32, limitation de fichier à 4go, c'est pénible et les caractères majuscules ou pas, c'est la même chose, c'est pas tjs pratique.

----------

## Tom_

Je suis d'accord : NTFS et FAT32 ne sont pas des formats parfaits, mais ils dépannent bien quand tu "communiques" avec des utilisateurs de Windows.

----------

## Solevis

Deux partitions, une toute petite avec le .exe des drivers ext, et l'autre en full ext4.

----------

## xaviermiller

Et sur Mac, tu fais comment ?  :Wink: 

Le driver ext est pourri, et tu n'as pas toujours les droits d'admin pour l'installer.

D'où mes disques externes tous en NTFS ou FAT en fonction de leur taille.

Lisibles partout.

----------

## geekounet

UFS2 sur mon disque externe, j'ai pas de Windows.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Tant qu'on est là dedans, vous utilisez quoi pour les disques portables?

 

FAT32 ... je suis quasi-certain d'avoir accès à ces partitions quelque soit le systèmes. Après c'est à pleurer sur les limitations, mais bon ...

----------

## man in the hill

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et sur Mac, tu fais comment ? 
> 
> Le driver ext est pourri, et tu n'as pas toujours les droits d'admin pour l'installer.
> 
> D'où mes disques externes tous en NTFS ou FAT en fonction de leur taille.
> ...

 

Idem pour moi

----------

## VinzC

Moi, j'ai un truc très pratique pour partager des fichiers: j'utilise ext3 sur tous mes disques externes. Quant à ceux qui voudraient prendre quelque chose, ils viennent avec *leur* disque en FAT32 ou en NTFS  :Very Happy:  ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah oui, vu comme ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

